# The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon - Forever Thread SPOILERS



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I thought it was a good debut episode. It didn't bowl me over, but was petty solid. All those years on Late Night have seasoned Jimmy Fallon well. I can see him lasting a long time. And hope he does.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree. I enjoyed the walk-ons from all the stars too.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It was kind of fun. He seemed a little wonky, but I really like him. He's a very talented and funny guy, so I hope he settles in well. 

Also enjoyed the walk-on segment. That was funny. I kept thinking - who's next? Elvis?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I agree. I enjoyed the walk-one from all the stars too.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for putting that up, Peter. I just watched again and it's just as funny. Colbert - good line.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I liked it. He didn't really stray from the format of his previous show which I appreciated. I set a season pass. I was really hoping for a U2 song on classroom instruments bit though.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fallon said that this was the first Tonight Show broadcast from New York in 40 years.

I don't think that's correct though.
Didn't Leno take the Tonight Show to New York for a week a couple of times?
(While Letterman to his show to Los Angeles.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Maybe he meant "regularly scheduled" and not a special week-long?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I didn't know Joan Rivers had been banned from the Tonight Show for nearly 30 years.
That makes seeing her there that much better.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv-movies/joan-rivers-returns-tonight-show-30-years-article-1.1618115


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I haven't particularly liked Jimmy in the past, but I thought he did a great job on his new Tonight Show.

It would have been really funny if Jay Leno had been the last one out paying the bet. 

Jimmy's off to a good start!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> I haven't particularly liked Jimmy in the past, but I thought he did a great job on his new Tonight Show.
> 
> It would have been really funny if Jay Leno had been the last one out paying the bet.


Yah, something like that would have been a great idea. It was funny, but after the first few it was a bit overkill, and didn't make much sense.

Had to shake it up a bit. How about his mom coming out and paying him $100, or something like that.

Maybe Lorne Michaels?

-smak-


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> I didn't know Joan Rivers had been banned from the Tonight Show for nearly 30 years.
> That makes seeing her there that much better.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv-movies/joan-rivers-returns-tonight-show-30-years-article-1.1618115


I know it's hard to imagine for todays audiences, but back then, screwing with Johnny Carson was a seriously bad idea. Johnny was grooming her to be his replacement, then she went over to compete with him instead.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I liked how he thanked Jay, but it was in the midst of thanking all ofthe previous hosts.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Is that the same studio they used for Late Night? It looks tiny.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I think Fallon is a pretty affable guy. I like him more than the other late night hosts. He'll probably do well.

But, this seems like the Jimmy Fallon show at 11:35, more than the Tonight Show. Same band, same co-host. I haven't been a big watcher of his previous show, but it seems the main differences are the new (old) studio and it's from New York.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I think Fallon is a pretty affable guy. I like him more than the other late night hosts. He'll probably do well.
> 
> But, this seems like the Jimmy Fallon show at 11:35, more than the Tonight Show. Same band, same co-host. I haven't been a big watcher of his previous show, but it seems the main differences are the new (old) studio and it's from New York.


Sure.

Remember, Jay never had his own show before he became the host of Tonight Show.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

ElJay said:


> Is that the same studio they used for Late Night? It looks tiny.


I think it's a different studio just down the hall from his Late Night show. Sounds like it's actually the same studio Carson used before he moved the show to Burbank. I thought the studio seemed a bit weird. Small, but not necessarily intimate.

With months of prep time, I figured they would have come up with a really funny sketch or two for the debut episode. I never watched Late Night, but I'll keep this as a Season Pass for now.

The U2 performance at the top of Rock Center against the Manhattan skyline at sunset was pretty killer.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fallon's Tonight Show debut scored well in the ratings, pulling a 3.8 in demo, matching Leno's second departure show (both shows had the Olympics as lead ins).

Total viewers was lower though with 11.3 million tuning in for for Fallon versus 14.6 million to see Leno leave.

(Sadly, that 3.8 is better than most of NBC's primetime lineup.)

These are atypical viewing conditions though and a better indicator will be 4 to 8 weeks down the line.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Maybe he meant "regularly scheduled" and not a special week-long?


That wasn't what he said though.



mrdbdigital said:


> I haven't particularly liked Jimmy in the past, but I thought he did a great job on his new Tonight Show.
> 
> It would have been really funny if Jay Leno had been the last one out paying the bet.


Or if Leno came out and took back the show while Fallon was interviewing Smith.



Ereth said:


> I know it's hard to imagine for todays audiences, but back then, screwing with Johnny Carson was a seriously bad idea. Johnny was grooming her to be his replacement, then she went over to compete with him instead.


Carson was reported to be very hurt by her actions and basically crushed her.
That's how much power Johnny wielded in those days and why I never believed the suppositions that he was forced out.
(Lorne Michaels probably wields that type of power now.)



jsmeeker said:


> Sure.
> 
> Remember, Jay never had his own show before he became the host of Tonight Show.


But he was the permanent guest host for three or four years before Carson retired.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

It's the same studio that Fallon used when he started late night and until recently.

When he got the tonight show they moved late night to studio 6A from 6B to an exact replica of the late night set. 

They then constructed the new Tonight Show set in 6B. I guess Fallon probably had a choice to have the show wherever he wanted and he chose to keep his current studio.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> It's the same studio that Fallon used when he started late night and until recently.
> 
> When he got the tonight show they moved late night to studio 6A from 6B to an exact replica of the late night set.
> 
> They then constructed the new Tonight Show set in 6B. I guess Fallon probably had a choice to have the show wherever he wanted and he chose to keep his current studio.


Well, 6B is where The Tonight Show was when it was previously in NYC with Jack Paar and Johnny Carson, before Carson moved it to Burbank, so it kind of had to go into 6B rather than 6A. I'm sure it would have been much easier logisitically to leave Late Night in 6B and construct the new Tonight Show set in 6A, but that just wouldn't be "coming home" the way it is in 6B.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Another thing I thought last night during U2's rooftop appearance. The suits and insurance people must have been freaking out with a big name band and all those people at the top of 30 Rock.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe. But I know when Letterman has had his rooftop concerts the audience has been made up entirely of Late Show staffers and their friends.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Is there room in the 6B studio to have a live band perform? Is there a space off to the left like on Leno's set?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> Is there room in the 6B studio to have a live band perform? Is there a space off to the left like on Leno's set?


Yeah, I mean there is whatever is going on behind that curtain, also directly in front where Fallon does his Monologue, if they had time to set up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> Is there room in the 6B studio to have a live band perform? Is there a space off to the left like on Leno's set?


I never watched much of Fallon's Late Night, but he had live bands play, didn't he? Also, I know Letterman and Conan had live bands play as well. So there must be room. But it certainly doesn't have the space that Leno's, Kimmel's, and Letterman's studios have, which might actually be a good thing. I always felt like Leno was a mile away from his band, and it seemed like an afterthought whenever he included them in the show.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

maybe they all play on the roof 


Let's see where Gaga performs tonight.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

That would be cool, except what would they do when they have bad weather


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> maybe they all play on the roof
> 
> Let's see where Gaga performs tonight.


If she wears the same outfit that she did last night, she'll freeze to death.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Looks like they managed to fit in a decent sized set.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Loved tonight's homage to Carson calling Seinfeld over to the couch saying "funny stuff" like Carson did when he thought you were good enough. Something Leno got criticized for not doing and helping up and coming comedians.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> Loved tonight's homage to Carson calling Seinfeld over to the couch saying "funny stuff" like Carson did when he thought you were good enough. Something Leno got criticized for not doing and helping up and coming comedians.


Yes, they did a good job with that, having Jerry wait until he got "the call" to come over to the couch.

I thought the interview with Seinfeld was great. Just the right amount of interview vs. fanboy vs. friends vs. imitation.

Questlove needs to spend some time with the NBC wardrobe department. His suit was a few sizes too small and made him look humongous.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> Is there room in the 6B studio to have a live band perform? Is there a space off to the left like on Leno's set?


There was plenty of room for Lady Gaga's performance, including a pretty elaborate set. The one thing they have to do is use the depth of the stage front-to-back since there isn't much space side-to-side.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I expected a nicer studio. This one seems too narrow and too long. Also, gloomy.
I agree that the quality of material should've been better. Two first nights, and he started the monologue the same way. I'll keep the SP for now, give it some more time.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The interview with Kristin Wiig, err Harry, was really strange. Although it was kinda funny that she obviously had no idea how that song went.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Or that Harry was British.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

mrdbdigital said:


> It would have been really funny if Jay Leno had been the last one out paying the bet.


It would have been really funny to have him as the last one to drop a hundred and Fallon/writers seem too bright to have missed that joke. I would bet they thought of it, but with all the Jay Leno controversy they probably shied away from it.



smak said:


> Yah, something like that would have been a great idea. It was funny, but after the first few it was a bit overkill, and didn't make much sense.
> 
> Had to shake it up a bit. How about his mom coming out and paying him $100, or something like that.
> 
> ...


A lot of them didn't make sense to me...Mike Tyson? Kim K? Maybe these were inside jokes from his previous show? I wasn't a big late night watcher.

Would have been funny if his sidekick or one of the roots was the first one to pay up also.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Was Kim K the only one who sang goodbye to Jay and then paid Jimmy $100?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> There was plenty of room for Lady Gaga's performance, including a pretty elaborate set. The one thing they have to do is use the depth of the stage front-to-back since there isn't much space side-to-side.


I have been wondering this since Monday night.
I wouldn't call it plenty of room.
The space seems pretty tight - Gaga in the back was OK so I guess if bands stay upstage it might work
- but I didn't care much for when they pulled back and The Roots and the desk area were on top of the band.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> The interview with Kristin Wiig, err Harry, was really strange. Although it was kinda funny that she obviously had no idea how that song went.


She's done this before, it's kind of the point.

Stating the obvious but seeing Jimmy sing reminded me that he's really the only late night host who can perform also, comedy, singing and all of it. The thought of Letterman, Leno or Kimmel performing in a singing sketch is comical (and not in a good way), especially Leno.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I caught the episode where Seinfeld did his stand up act. As much as I like the guy and love watching his show, his comedy bit was painful to watch. Not remotely funny. It felt as if the audience was even forced to laugh via some "LAUGH!" sign being flashed to them behind the scenes.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Alfer said:


> I caught the episode where Seinfeld did his stand up act. As much as I like the guy and love watching his show, his comedy bit was painful to watch. Not remotely funny. It felt as if the audience was even forced to laugh via some "LAUGH!" sign being flashed to them behind the scenes.


I thought he was surprisingly funny. Not gut-bustingly hilarious, but I laughed at many of his jokes.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> I thought he was surprisingly funny. Not gut-bustingly hilarious, but I laughed at many of his jokes.


Me, too. I was not a fan of the TV show, especially not after the first couple seasons, but he reminded me last night of why I used to think he was funny.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought some of Seinfeld's act was painful, and some of it was funny. I enjoyed the little nod to Carson with the long shot of Seinfeld waiting in anticipation to see if he was invited to the chair.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Was Kim K the only one who sang goodbye to Jay and then paid Jimmy $100?


She probably looked at it as, "Oh goody, I get to be on TV again".


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Pretty funny episode last night. I liked the skit with Will Ferrell and the First Lady. It felt very much like Saturday Night Live. I like that Jimmy has his guests being part of the show instead of just being interviewed.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow---I hated that skit!

My favorite bit so far was the Rapper's Delight one...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Pretty funny episode last night. I liked the skit with Will Ferrell and the First Lady. It felt very much like Saturday Night Live. I like that Jimmy has his guests being part of the show instead of just being interviewed.





Amnesia said:


> Wow---I hated that skit!
> 
> My favorite bit so far was the Rapper's Delight one...


I didn't really like the skit but admired the gumption of the First Lady to be a part of it.

And was thinking how the skit followed in the long tradition of comics who dress up as women.  I don't know if Leno ever dressed as a woman for laughs.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I really get a "Johnny Carson" vibe from the way he's doing things. If you look back these are all things Carson did, most of which Jay ignored to do things his way. This may work in Fallon's favor since it's been gone for so long. There won't be the "he's just continuing the status quo".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Langree said:


> I really get a "Johnny Carson" vibe from the way he's doing things. If you look back these are all things Carson did, most of which Jay ignored to do things his way. This may work in Fallon's favor since it's been gone for so long. There won't be the "he's just continuing the status quo".


The key difference is that Carson was a much better interviewer than Fallon is.
Carson wanted his guests to be interesting and if they weren't, he either made them interesting or they weren't back on the show for a long time.

Of course, Fallon has more musical talent, especially in his musical mimicry.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

JYoung said:


> The key difference is that Carson was a much better interviewer than Fallon is.
> Carson wanted his guests to be interesting and if they weren't, he either made them interesting or they weren't back on the show for a long time.
> 
> Of course, Fallon has more musical talent, especially in his musical mimicry.


Hopefully he'll get better at interviewing. But I will say this - though he laughs a lot while interviewing his guests, it does seem to be genuine laughter. He doesn't seem fake to me at all.

I always get the impression that he's truly thrilled to be talking to most of these people. I find that more refreshing than if he were to play it cool and act like it's not a big deal to him.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> I don't know if Leno ever dressed as a woman for laughs.


Many times. Here's one...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Hopefully he'll get better at interviewing.


Well, he's been a talk show host for five years now.
He's not a novice anymore.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Well, he's been a talk show host for five years now.
> He's not a novice anymore.


Yeah. I don't think his interviewing skills will change much. But he engages his guests in a different way. Its still very entertaining. Interview with The First Lady? Sure. But people remember the Mom Dance bit. You can play a 10 second clip of that for YEARS and it works.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Hopefully he'll get better at interviewing. But I will say this - though he laughs a lot while interviewing his guests, it does seem to be genuine laughter. He doesn't seem fake to me at all.
> 
> I always get the impression that he's truly thrilled to be talking to most of these people. I find that more refreshing than if he were to play it cool and act like it's not a big deal to him.


I agree. He comes across as very genuine, and that's a breath of fresh air compared to some of these other hosts who are so transparent with their questions and talking points that it makes it obvious the whole interview was planned ahead of time with producers. Leno will frequently seem like he isn't paying attention to an answer, but just waiting for a break so he can ask the next question. Conan engages a little more, but then his transitions between subjects are so jarring. And don't even get me started on Letterman. Most of the time it's clear he doesn't even want to be there.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Craig Ferguson strikes me as the best interviewer of the late and late late night hosts.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> There was plenty of room for Lady Gaga's performance, including a pretty elaborate set. The one thing they have to do is use the depth of the stage front-to-back since there isn't much space side-to-side.


They managed to fit Arcade Fire on the stage so it appears that the stage is big enough. I do actually sort of like how with the narrower stage and where they have to utilize the depth of the stage it makes the whole band fit into most of the shots.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The studio seems awkwardly small, especially down by the stage. It seems like the camera shot of Jimmy and his guests is very tight.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> The studio seems awkwardly small, especially down by the stage. It seems like the camera shot of Jimmy and his guests is very tight.


It is a surprisingly small set for such a high profile show: 126'1" x 50'6" x 15'8" (5,480 sq ft), according to one page I found. (Edit: I'm sure that those dimensions are bare wall-to-wall, so it's considerably smaller once built out with the Tonight Show set, audience seating, etc.)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Loved the JT show. I agree that this week was a bit much with the "we all love Jimmy", but it's his first week and people want to congratulate him. Obviously that won't be something that happens every night, in the future.

I don't think it's right to judge him (for bad OR good) by the first week. We'll see what he's doing in a month or two.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I wonder who the studio audience has been so far? Friends and family of the show's performers and staff predominantly? Have they started getting tickets in the hands of fans who want to see the show?


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

People who requested tickets for Late Night way back when, plus anyone who is walking by 30 Rock late in the afternoon.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Stellar first week, IMO.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

It's more of a show than a scripted interview program. :up:


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

GoPackGo said:


> People who requested tickets for Late Night way back when, plus anyone who is walking by 30 Rock late in the afternoon.


I think it's people who requested tickets before the Tonight Show moved to L.A. Or their heirs.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Kablemodem said:


> I think it's people who requested tickets before the Tonight Show moved to L.A. Or their heirs.


Seriously? So like 40 year old ticket requests?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

No, not seriously.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The Paul Rudd Lip Sync battle was great. Jimmy wearing Shaq's jacket was hilarious.










The ad libbing on Slingblade was what makes Jimmy great fun.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Salon referred to this show as "The Jimmy Fallon Celebrity Cool Happy Happy Fun Wow Time Hour."

I completely agree with their assessment.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> The Paul Rudd Lip Sync battle was great.


This has really been hot on Facebook. Some of my friends who never share stuff are sharing this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> The Paul Rudd Lip Sync battle was great.


Except that I've now had "Don't Stop Me Now" stuck in my head for the last two days, and I suspect it will be stuck in there for many more days.



JohnB1000 said:


> Jimmy wearing Shaq's jacket was hilarious.


I remember in the early days of Letterman's show on CBS and the early days of Shaq's NBA career, they did that same thing. The only difference was that Shaq was able to get Dave's coat on both arms, and then he pulled it up tight and ripped out the seam all along the back of the jacket.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

While it's not the first time they've done similar, the children's instruments performance of Let It Go with Idina was awesome.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm so glad Jimmy didn't change his show at all, sadly I just can't get into Seth's show. Liked him on SNL and I know he's still trying to get comfortable with it but it's just not very funny. The ditzy character he has on the show reminds me too much of the character "girl you regret starting a conversation with" on Weekend Update and she's not funny either.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Seth won't last on that show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I don't know about you guys but I've seen every Tonight Show so far and as far as I'm concerned, Fallon's been delivering.

Just watched last night's episode with Billy Joel and it was pretty damn good.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> I don't know about you guys but I've seen every Tonight Show so far and as far as I'm concerned, Fallon's been delivering.
> 
> Just watched last night's episode with Billy Joel and it was pretty damn good.


I agree. I haven't watched much late night tv in years, but now I'm watching almost every night. Very entertaining.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Ditto here. Very good stuff IMO.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I don't know about you guys but I've seen every Tonight Show so far and as far as I'm concerned, Fallon's been delivering.


I was coming here to post the same thing, almost word for word. I wish I would have watched more Late Night when Fallon was hosting.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I really need to start watching.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I don't know about you guys but I've seen every Tonight Show so far and as far as I'm concerned, Fallon's been delivering.
> 
> Just watched last night's episode with Billy Joel and it was pretty damn good.


In case anybody's wondering, the iPad app they used to loop their voices is Loopy. I've been using it for about a year to make my poor excuses for music.

http://loopyapp.com/


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

That was an awesome Lion Sleeps Tonight.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)




----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I watched Friday's show and all I could think about for the second half was, where is Kristen Bell and is she OK?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Here it is


That just makes you smile.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I watched Friday's show and all I could think about for the second half was, where is Kristen Bell and is she OK?


What happened?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> What happened?


SLOTH!


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

No other late night host could do what Jimmy did with Billy Joel. He's a very talented guy, and still likeable.


----------



## kikalita (Mar 22, 2014)

madscientist said:


> SLOTH!


Lol!! Yeah, very likely. I saw her on Ellen and saw her video reaction to sloths. So funny.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> No other late night host could do what Jimmy did with Billy Joel. He's a very talented guy, and still likeable.


I initially thought that Fallon was over-rated (back in SNL days), but he has earned a lot of respect for his skills (ditto for Justin Timberlake).


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I was coming here to post the same thing, almost word for word. I wish I would have watched more Late Night when Fallon was hosting.


Same here. I had all but given up on late night tv. I thought it was now just a thing of the past but Jimmy has totally changed my viewpoint 180 degrees.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Gotta say that I continue to love the show. I always used to record all the late night shows but rarely watch them. Maybe Jimmy F once per week and the others only rarely.

Now it has become appointment TV, the following evening my wife and I religiously watch every episode. He may not be the best interviewer but his pure happiness at what he is doing in infectious. The Roots are great also.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't watch every episode, or even every part of every episode. But often the first half hour of most episodes. It depends if I like the guests and if they do a game with them.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I just can't get use to Jimmy Fallon, even when there is a guest I'm interested in. I will grant that Fallon is very talented, but I just can't get use to Fallon style of interviewing. I'm afraid once Dave leaves I'll only be watching John Stewart late at night.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Andy Ihnatko hit the nail on the head of how I feel about Jimmy Fallon. It's entertaining yet has a "forced/rehearsed improvised" feel to it.

http://ihnatko.com/2014/03/28/my-1135-pm-tv-comedy-provider/


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I still don't care for Fallon, and don't think I ever will. I think there's something to the Inhatko blog entry above. Aside from all of that, I just don't care for his very twitchy, almost ADD, on-air style.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I loved Emma Stone's lip-sync to "Hook":


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Who hasn't lip-synced to that song in the early 90s, especially when drunk? LOL

Anyway, she must've been 4 or 5 yrs old when it came out. Just doesn't feel right...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I love how Jimmy totally commits to the lip sync, dancing and throwing his whole body into it... his Mr. Roboto was awesome.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone who prefers Will Wheaton or especially Chris Hardwick has lost all credibility with me. I can see some of his points but the overall point is to have fun. I think there are moments of true spontaneity on the show which really stand out. Letterman !!!! No way does Dave do anything to deserve that these days.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Who hasn't lip-synced to that song in the early 90s, especially when drunk? LOL
> 
> Anyway, she must've been 4 or 5 yrs old when it came out. Just doesn't feel right...


I feel old. Of the 4 songs in that video, "Mr Roboto" is the only one I'd ever heard before.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Ereth said:


> I feel old. Of the 4 songs in that video, "Mr Roboto" is the only one I'd ever heard before.


And the Blues Traveler song she did is 20 years old. 

Wait, now I feel old!

(The other two are current, FYI.)


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

If you watched Jay Leno's guest segment Friday, did you find him as rude as I did? His interview with Jimmy seemed very condescending. And his stand-up/monologue seemed very tired and out of touch (still with the Bieber jokes?) 

I also hated him without a tie. He should either dress for the show or just wear his denim shirt. The two buttons undone was unflattering.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought he was great on the show. I also liked how he stuck around for Lucy Liu's segment---I wonder why Fallon doesn't have his guests do that any more? I always liked the interactions among the guests...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I liked him too. He and Jimmy get a long great. Nothing rude about it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I also liked how he stuck around for Lucy Liu's segment---I wonder why Fallon doesn't have his guests do that any more? I always liked the interactions among the guests...


That was always the charm of watching Johnny Carson. You might get Burt Reynolds, then Dom Deluise, then Art Carney. By the time Dom finished toying with Burt, Johnny was just an after-thought.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

My impression (for all shows going back to Johnny) was that the decision whether to leave or just move down the couch was the guest's, not the host's.

I'm very possibly 100% wrong though.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I thought Leno had a generally condescending air about him, and it threw Jimmy off a bit. I thought he was nervous. He made such a big deal about being called over after his routine, and then carried it on after the break. Also made some interjection during Lucy Lui's interview that I can't recall exactly but seemed like a jab. I just sort of felt the whole time like Leno wasn't happy to be there, like if it were up to him he wouldn't have done it.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Leno is the final guest on Ferguson so it will be interesting if they commiserate or how he will act then.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

hefe said:


> I thought Leno had a generally condescending air about him, and it threw Jimmy off a bit. I thought he was nervous. He made such a big deal about being called over after his routine, and then carried it on after the break. Also made some interjection during Lucy Lui's interview that I can't recall exactly but seemed like a jab. I just sort of felt the whole time like Leno wasn't happy to be there, like if it were up to him he wouldn't have done it.


During the House of Cue Cards skit a few months back,


Spoiler



Leno did appear for that one. He didn't have to do it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> My impression (...) was that the decision whether to leave or just move down the couch was the guest's, not the host's.


Except that Johnny's and Leno's guest almost always stayed (unless they needed to leave for something) while AFAIK, this is the first time that a guest has stayed on Fallon's show.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

JYoung said:


> During the House of Cue Cards skit a few months back,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I didn't say he did or didn't do it on his own, I just got that feeling from his appearance. That was the vibe I got.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

hefe said:


> I didn't say he did or didn't do it on his own, I just got that feeling from his appearance. That was the vibe I got.


I didn't get that at all from him.
More like he was busting on Fallon a bit.

On the other, considering that he was forced out by (most likely) Fallon's boss, I wouldn't blame him for not wanting to be there but he did have a show to plug.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought there were a couple comment Leno made that could be considered condescending, but overall I think they were both just trying to be fun and playful and Leno's version of that was just a little more sarcastic, which caught Jimmy off guard a bit. 

I'm pretty certain that (at least in the past), it's up to the guest whether they stay through the rest of the show. I always felt like those who didn't stay considered themselves "too cool" to spend half an hour sitting there with the focus on someone else. Sometimes Leno or Johnny would mention that the A guest had a pre-existing commitment so they had to leave, but most of the time you just found out whether the A guest was staying when the show came back from commercial. 

As for Leno "having to be there," I think if he was only there out of obligation, he would have left after his segment. The fact that he stuck around, when it's not been the norm for Fallon's show, tells me that he stayed voluntarily. 

Finally, I loved the final joke Leno made about Jimmy having a reason to remain loyal to the network, and Jimmy's reaction was priceless.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

astrohip said:


> That was always the charm of watching Johnny Carson. You might get Burt Reynolds, then Dom Deluise, then Art Carney. By the time Dom finished toying with Burt, Johnny was just an after-thought.


The classic show was Bob Hope, Dean Martin and George Gobel, with a very drunk Martin flipping cigarette ashes into Gobel's drink when Gobel wasn't looking.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DVC California said:


> If you watched Jay Leno's guest segment Friday, did you find him as rude as I did? His interview with Jimmy seemed very condescending. And his stand-up/monologue seemed very tired and out of touch (still with the Bieber jokes?)


I haven't watched it (yet -- I record all the late night shows, but esp with a HUGE hard drive now and me recording them in SD, I can let them pile up for a LONG time before I skim through them).... but anyway, people have been complaining about Leno's old jokes for a VERY long time.. like him RECENTLY-ish (last few years) still doing Bill Clinton is horny jokes.. and not ironically, like Letterman sometimes does (purposely pull out a "really old joke" that he gives some tagline or chyron for).


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I FFd most of Leno's standup, but I thought his interview with Jimmy and with Lucy were pretty funny, and didn't seem condescending to me at all.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Leno hasn't been in touch since he softened when he started the Tonight Show gig and he has always come off smug/condescendingly.

Any my opinion on Jimmy has changed, he's gotten really good at this.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

U2 is performing every night this week.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> U2 is performing every night this week.


I heard they made a deal with TiVo and the cable cos so that everyone's DVR will record each night automatically.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> U2 is performing every night this week.


Canceled.

Bono hurt his arm in a cycling accident and will need surgery.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The cast of Saved By The Bell reunites on Fallon


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mwhip said:


> The cast of Saved By The Bell reunites on Fallon


Well, mostly. Guess they couldn't bail Dustin Diamond out in time.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Well, mostly. Guess they couldn't bail Dustin Diamond out in time.


I bet the rest of the cast only agreed if they made sure he was not inviting that dude.

I wonder if Lark Voorhies didn't even answer the phone.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

She would love to come, but she'd hate it.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Was that Mike Myers


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Mr. Belding put on some weight. But everyone else looks exactly the same. Like they haven't aged a day.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

mwhip said:


> I bet the rest of the cast only agreed if they made sure he was not inviting that dude.
> 
> I wonder if Lark Voorhies didn't even answer the phone.


She was busy.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> She was busy.


I hope she's paying her publicist well because if that publicist could say that without busting up then she's due a mint.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Colbert has surged in the ratings for the last several weeks, beating Fallon in total viewers.
(But not the coveted 18-49 demo.)

It's attributed to the shift in the White House.
And Fallon reportedly isn't happy about it.

Looking at his 18-49 demo, Fallon has now fallen below Conan O'Brien's ratings which panicked NBC at the time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fallon doesn't have is BFF the FLOTUS to come on the show any more. Like Melania would come on and do a silly dance sketch


----------

